# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Barbuda (Coprinus comatus)

## Azuer

Otra seta comestible, la barbuda, que crece en terrenos con abundante materia orgánica o muy nitrogenados. Hay que consumir sólo ejemplares jóvenes cuando aún no se han abierto y las láminas permanecen blancas. Luego el hongo se abre, se licúa y pierde cualidades.

Saludos.


Coprinus comatus por Emiliovet, en Flickr

----------

